# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  جسر الموت في كابيلانو

## حبيبتي والمطر

*جسر الموت في كابيلانو*




*جسر الموت أو جسر “كابيلانو” في كندا ارتفاعه 70 مترا. ان الرحلة الى الغابة المطلة على ابواب فانكوفر تستحق المخاطرة، ولكن لكي تصل إليها عليك ان تعبر الجسر المعلق الذي يبلغ طوله 135 مترا. ومما يبعث على القشعريرة انه يهتز بقوة، خاصة عندما يعبره عدد كبير من المارة دفعة واحدة.*





*الجسر المعلق يمتد عبر 450 قدم و 230 قدم فوق نهر كابيلانو في فانكوفر الشمالية . ولكن لا تقلق، على الرغم من أنه يترنح ويصدرصرير، إلا انه قوي جدا جدا. قوي بما يكفي لدعم وزن عشرة من الطائرات المقاتلة العسكرية . قوي بما يكفي للتعامل مع الزوار حوالي  850000 كل عام. قوي بما يكفي للتعامل حتى لفصل دراسي كامل من طلاب الروضة يمشون جميعا عبر الجسر، سوف يعبرون نهر كابيلانو ويدخلون إلى الجانب الأخر الذي يتمز بغابة كاملة حية .*




*يعود إنشاء الجسر المعلق عام   1888م . قام بإنشاءه جورج ماكاي الذي كان مصرا على بناءه وسط غابة وعلى حواف جدران  الوادي .* 










*ثقف نفسك*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل منظر يبعث الخوف بمجرد النظر الى صورته فكيف يكون الحال عند المشي عليه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً "حبيبتي والمطر" معلومات جميلة وصور أجمل*

----------


## (dodo)

مش طبيعي جد بخوف 
مشكورة مطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
انا شايفته تجربه ستستحق المجازفه انا بخاف من المرتفعات لكن طالما عاطينه امان و مارح كون فيه لوحدي فالموت مع الجماعه رحمه 
حلو كتير 
يسلمو اديكِ مطر 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*صحيح المنظر شوي بخوف
بس متل ما حكت دموع الغصون التجربة والمجازفة رح تكون كتييييييير حلوة
مشكورين لمروركم اصدقائي*

----------


## amal azar

*رائع .. اجمل مناظر طبيعية الواحد يشوفها من على الجسر .. خصوصا لما يكون متحرك .. تشعر كأنك في مدينة الملاهي .* :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## brushzone

*الجسور ذات منظر خلاب حتى لو كانت مثيرة للخوف فهي جميلة تربطك بين ضفتين*

----------

